# I can't change the size of the screen on X-windows.



## corone (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,
I installed FreeBSD 7.1 on VMware Workstation.

But I can't change the size of the screen on X-windows.

On Panel, [System] - [Preferences] - [Screen Resolution]
and, 
on the [Screen Resolution Preferences] windows,
there's not any size appeared in the box.
So I can't choose any size.

How to change the size of the screen??


----------



## morbit (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------

